# BIG Specialties this week for Katie



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We are starting to pack for the Specialties. These are the combined Colonial Rottweiler Club and American Rottweiler Club Specialties.

Katie will be showing 4 times. CRC Puppy Sweepstakes, and Bred by Exhibitor Bitches, Monday and Tuesday next week, and ARC Puppy Sweepstakes and Bred by Exhibitor Bitches Wednesday and Thursday.

There are HUGE entries. 30 puppies in her sweeps class, and 15 and 19 respectively in the Bred By Exhibitor bitch class. There are over 130 bitches competing for Winner's in each Specialty, with over 700 total entries for each one as well.

We will be happy to "make the cut", or with ANY ribbon/placement in this level of competition.

Looking very much forward to seeing a lot of nice dogs, what stud dogs are producing, and lots and LOTS of good friends that I have not seen in some time.

I promise play by play updates as we will have the laptop with us.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I promise play by play updates as we will have the laptop with us.



And of course, your camera? Good luck to you and Katie both. She is a lovely little girl and I am sure she will show her heart out. Can't wait to see her Best in Show photo.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Results so far:

CRC Specialty Match: Second in a class of sixteen 6-9 mos puppy bitches
CRC Puppy Sweepstakes: WINNER, 6-9 mos puppy bitch class, 29 entries

Today, CRC Regular classes, we are in the Bred By Exhibitor Class.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see some pictures!! Go Katie!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck with the rest of the days.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Go Katie!!! I wish I could have made it there this year and met you!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Have a great time and "knock em dead"


----------

